# Linux startet nicht mit RTX 2080



## TheStig81 (27. April 2019)

Hallo,
ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt. Ich versuche schon seit längerem Linux als Dualboot neben Win10 zu installieren. Ich habe einen i7-9700K auf nem Strix Z390-F und einer Geforce RTX 2080.
Alle von mir versuchten Linuxe starten den Installer nicht weil sie die Grafikkarte wohl nicht erkennen. Einzig Ubuntu 18.10 kann per "nomodeset" installiert werden und danach klappt die Treiberinstallation von nVidia.
Ich habe nomodeset auch mit allen anderen Installationsversuchen benutzt, funktionieren tut sie aber nur bei Ubuntu. Gibt es noch andere Startoptionen oder muss ich warten bis überall Kernel 5.xx integriert ist?

TheStig


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (27. April 2019)

Bei welchen Distros funktioniert denn nomodeset nicht? Ein anderer Befehl ist nv_disable=1


----------



## TheStig81 (27. April 2019)

Eigentlich alle anderen gängigen Distros, zusätzlich noch ZorinOS, Solus. Den Schalter werde ich mal probieren. Ist aber komisch das nomodeset bei Ubuntu funktioniert.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (27. April 2019)

Bei den den Distros die ich damals hatte musste ich auch den Befehle nomodeset nv_disable=1 verwenden mit diese gestartet wurden.


----------



## TheStig81 (27. April 2019)

Danke, ich werde das mal mit ein paar Distros versuchen.


----------



## TheStig81 (27. April 2019)

Mit dem Startargument geht gar nix, es werden auch keine Bootinfos des Kernel gezeigt. Selbst Ubuntu 19.04 startet nur mit nomodeset. Dann muss ich wohl warten bis alles ootb funktioniert.


----------



## colormix (27. April 2019)

Testen würde ich auch mal Lbuntu 18.x was damit  ist ?
Das hatte wir schon mal in einem anderem Thema das oft sehr Neue GK nicht 
erkannt werden bei einigen Linux Versionen, 
ich habe auch so  den Eindruck das   AMD GK  besser unterstützt werden  als Nvidia .

Ich kenne zwar deinen PC  und deine CPU    nicht aber wenn dein PC noch eine On  Bord VGA  Option hat,
das im Bios mal abschalten, es wäre möglich wenn so was an ist dass, das Linux  nur VGA Intern  erkannt     die GK ignoriert wird    daher kein Bild  ?


----------



## TheStig81 (27. April 2019)

CPU is i7 9700K, steht auch in meinem ersten Post. Das mit AMD mag wohl stimmen, aber ich hatte noch nie eine Graka von denen. Die Prozessor-Grafik habe ich ebenso nie benutzt und auch direkt beim ersten Start abgeschaltet. Welches Ubuntu ich nehme ist eigentlich egal, der Kernel sollte bei allen 18.xx gleich sein, wie gesagt, das Ubuntu 19.04 benötigt nur zum Start der Installation den nomodeset Schalter, danach ist alles gut.
Heisst das wohl warten bis in den Distros der Kernel 5.xx integriert  ist.


----------



## colormix (28. April 2019)

Wenn Onbord mit eingebauter GK funktioniert das mal einschalten und daran den Monitor anschließen ob dann geht ?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2019)

Nimm bitte Ubuntu 19.04.
Probiere ob nomodeset erforderlich ist. Beim Starten kann man mit F6 nomodeset wählen.
Danach würde ich den nVidia-Treiber installieren:
nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de


----------



## TheStig81 (28. April 2019)

Genau so hat es auch funktioniert. Ein Test mit der CPU-Grafik wäre sinnlos, da ich die 3D-Power der Geforce benötige. Ich bleibe also erstmal bei 19.04.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2019)

TheStig81 schrieb:


> Genau so hat es auch funktioniert. Ein Test mit der CPU-Grafik wäre sinnlos, da ich die 3D-Power der Geforce benötige. Ich bleibe also erstmal bei 19.04.



Wenn es unbedingt sein muss kannst du auch 18.04.2 testen, denn das hat nen neueren Kernel. Ich würde aber bei 19.04 bleiben und dann halt im Oktober wieder aktualisieren.


----------



## TheStig81 (28. April 2019)

Nein, muss nicht unbedingt sein, ich weiß ja dass 18.xx auch funktioniert. Wäre aber schön wenn Linux Mint bald funktionieren würde.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (28. April 2019)

TheStig81 schrieb:


> Nein, muss nicht unbedingt sein, ich weiß ja dass 18.xx auch funktioniert. Wäre aber schön wenn Linux Mint bald funktionieren würde.



Hängt vom Kernel ab. Am besten den 5.xer nehmen, wenn Mint den schon hat.


----------



## TheStig81 (28. April 2019)

Genau den hat Mint ja noch nicht. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Teacup (28. April 2019)

TheStig81 schrieb:


> Genau den hat Mint ja noch nicht. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.



Mint basiert immer auf den Ubuntu LTS Versionen. Die nächste LTS erscheint erst Anfang 2020. 

Wenn Du Dich absolut auf Mint festgelegt hast, kann man da nichts machen (außer Kernel aktualisieren, das widerspricht dann aber auch irgendwie dem LTS-Prinzip), an sich spricht aber auch nichts gegen die aktuelle Ubuntu-Version.


----------



## TheStig81 (28. April 2019)

Nein, festgelegt habe ich mich nicht. Finde halt den Desktop ansprechender. Ich benutze jetzt erstmal Ubuntu 19.04


----------



## Teacup (28. April 2019)

TheStig81 schrieb:


> Nein, festgelegt habe ich mich nicht. Finde halt den Desktop ansprechender. Ich benutze jetzt erstmal Ubuntu 19.04



Die Desktop Environments kannst Du nachinstallieren und dann einfach auswählen. Dann fehlen zwar noch Mint eigene Tools, aber die Oberfläche ist gleich.


----------



## TheStig81 (28. April 2019)

Das stimmt wohl, kann ich dann aber halt erst nutzen wenn der aktuelle Kernel drin ist. Mit Ubuntu komm ich gut zurecht. Grundsätzlich nutze ich Distros mit Ubuntu Unterbau, da ich davon die wichtigsten Konsolebefehle kenne.


----------



## Teacup (28. April 2019)

TheStig81 schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl, kann ich dann aber halt erst nutzen wenn der aktuelle Kernel drin ist.



Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Die Oberfläche(n) kannst Du jetzt nachinstallieren, das hat mit der Kernelversion in Mint nichts zu tun.


----------



## TheStig81 (28. April 2019)

Sorry, hatte ich falsch verstanden.


----------



## Teacup (28. April 2019)

Habe das mal kurz in einer VM ausprobiert. 
Geht schon, man muss aber noch Themes, Icons, usw. einrichten. Standardmäßig sieht das nicht so prickelnd aus. Mir wäre das zu viel Arbeit.


----------



## TheStig81 (28. April 2019)

Und genau darum lass ich es auch.


----------



## Ellina (13. Juni 2019)

Blöde Frage, Welche Anschlüße sind an Monitor angeschlossen? HDMI, VGA, DVI, Displaport?

Die aussage kann ich so nicht simmig stehen lassen. "Grundsätzlich nutze ich Distros mit Ubuntu Unterbau, da ich davon die wichtigsten Konsolebefehle kenne. "

Die genannten Distrubitonen stammen alle von Debian ab und grundsätzlich ist wenn es ne Shell ist die meistens verwendet wird eigenlich unerheblich. Befehl ist mit kleinen abwandlungen gleich. Ich habe da aber auch weniger experementiert daher sind die befehle mir geläufig die ichbrauche.

Und zum Thema; Ein Ubuntu LTS hat ja 2 Jahre support dann kommt die neue version. Insgesamt hat sie 5 Jahre support Das problem ist wiso nutzt man keine neuere version oder rekonfiguriert den treiber manuelle installation. War mit meiner Pascal karten Generation auch. Und mache ich heute immer noch ob wohl Debian 9 das schon kann.

Wäre ne idee. Da zu muss ich sagen ist es blind flug nötig also ohne Grafische oberfläche sonst funktioniert das halt nicht weil der xserver das ganze desktop grafikoberfläche anzeigt und der muss indirekt beendet werden damit die treiber vernüftig sich über all ein tragen können vor allen mit den desktop zeug was halt den desktop anzeigt. (der entsprechen begriff fehlt mir und komme auch nicht so schnell wieder drauf)


----------



## DJKuhpisse (14. Juni 2019)

Hier steht wie es geht: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de
Ich rate von 18.10 ab und rate zu 19.04.
18.10 ist bald aus dem Support.


----------

